# Updates



## horseUSA (Nov 23, 2003)

Images: Aircraft :: #
SB2C Helldiver :: 1
Fw 190 :: 5
He 111 :: 5
B-29 :: 2
B-17 :: 1
P-47 :: 1
He162 :: 1
Amiot 143 :: 1
KI-61 :: 1
J1N1-S Gekko :: 1

Also edited the SQL Query for Aircraft Search :: fixed some searching problems people were having. If you notice anything please send a msg to [email protected]

Will continue to edit as pictures are added!


----------



## brad (May 25, 2004)

ok


----------

